# Low cost storage buildings!



## Hoodoo Valley

There are so many different ways of building affordable storage facilities, but this link ties you to a storage area that is easy to keep fairly warm in the winter and cool in the summer, and heck, let's face it, we all love temerature controlled storage right? This system is especially of benefit, on acount of the fact that many of us have tractors to further asist in the building of this earthen buildings. Low-cost Multipurpose Minibuilding Made with Earthbags


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Ideas can abound, but this is certainly a primer, in the "Build it for nearly free" series, here at TF!


----------



## wjjones

Is this kinda like cobb houses?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I'm unsure what a cobb house is.


----------



## kau

Earth houses are pretty cool.

I think cobb houses are using corn by-product similar to straw houses? Lots of how-to articles lately on Earth building it seems.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

kau said:


> Earth houses are pretty cool.
> 
> I think cobb houses are using corn by-product similar to straw houses? Lots of how-to articles lately on Earth building it seems.


It just makes sense really. I'm a big fan of energy conservation, and it can really pay off. I have a really neat system I employed in my home, which I'll detail for you all one day here.


----------



## Bamataco

Two other cheap ways to get a storage building is to buy a shipping container or a truck body. Both of these are normaly water tight and not to expensive. 
Also a log end building can be built rather cheaply.


----------



## Tarp_man

About 15 year ago, my father purchased and contracted someone to put up a hoop storage building for him. He stores, equipment, tractors, hay, wagons, and everything else under the sun in this hoop building. No maintenance or anything.


----------



## Bamataco

Tarp_man said:


> About 15 year ago, my father purchased and contracted someone to put up a hoop storage building for him. He stores, equipment, tractors, hay, wagons, and everything else under the sun in this hoop building. No maintenance or anything.


Thats interesting,because I didn't think that those hoop buildings would last that long.


----------



## wjjones

Bamataco said:


> Thats interesting,because I didn't think that those hoop buildings would last that long.


 I know of one that has been standing for 25 years, and still in great condition.


----------



## Tarp_man

The biggest thing to making the hoop buildings last a long time is to make sure the cover is tight from the start & don't place them under a tree. Hoop building cover thickness is important. A thick cover will help to make them last even longer.


----------



## wjjones

Tarp_man said:


> The biggest thing to making the hoop buildings last a long time is to make sure the cover is tight from the start & don't place them under a tree. Hoop building cover thickness is important. A thick cover will help to make them last even longer.


 Yep the cover being tight makes it a little tuffer to withstand more, and trees cause it to build up that layer of junk on top which eats its way through. You can also get the galvanized hoop style buildings.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I think on the better built units, they use TPO which is what they use on a lot of commercial roofs. Very durable membrane!


----------



## bmwe0692

Use an old trampoline frame. Find one that the center is ripped or torn. Give a small pittance or free for the hauling whole thing away.
Cut hoop in half,then you have two half hoops. Find another, VIOLA!!! a resonable building~ Use the springs to keep what ever you use for covering the hoops tight. 
What ever works to keep sun and snow off you and your machines.

STAY ALERT! STAY ALIVE!

T.J.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

bmwe0692 said:


> Use an old trampoline frame. Find one that the center is ripped or torn. Give a small pittance or free for the hauling whole thing away.
> Cut hoop in half,then you have two half hoops. Find another, VIOLA!!! a resonable building~ Use the springs to keep what ever you use for covering the hoops tight.
> What ever works to keep sun and snow off you and your machines.
> 
> STAY ALERT! STAY ALIVE!
> 
> T.J.


Excellent suggestion! What about the legs though? Can't let those go to waste! Anchore down poles maybe?


----------



## bmwe0692

Set a couple 6"x 6"-5' posts in concrete. 4 foot in ground for frost heave, drill hole for pipe size, roughly 1 and 1/2-say 3'' deep.
Set curved pieces in a straight leg connector. Might have to squeeze together or pull apart to get legs in holes. 
Might test fit hoop first so the curve won't push or pull too much either way.
Finish off with skirting, so rain water will run off, away from building.

Edited to add!!!
Might also go to a place that has the roll tarp for semis and grain
trucks. Could sew a perfect fit-add grommets for the springs to hook thru. Would have to make or buy a spring strecher tho!!!
I love spending other peoples money!!!! hahahahahahahahahaha!!!

RE EDIT; Could use old tarp from the trampoline for a flap door entrance. THERE FOR NOTHING GOES TO WASTE!!!!
StAY ALERT STAY ALIVE!!!
T.J>


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

BMW, do you have photos of this set up?


----------



## Bamataco

tractor beam said:


> BMW, do you have photos of this set up?


Yea I second that.


----------

